# Rhubarb Wine



## teraann (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't see a recipe for rhubarb wine here. I have a recipe that I am trying to follow. However, I would like to see another version. This recipe has me "mash" the rhubarb but I'm not getting any juice...? Should I try boiling it in some water like with the beet wine recipe?


----------



## teraann (Jul 24, 2011)

Nevermind, I found some.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

teraann, Most people I have talked to found it easiest to steam the rhubarb to get the juice.


----------



## jtstar (Jul 24, 2011)

freezing the rhubarb also releases the juice quite nicely and I think that if you look for Luc on the forum you will find a lot of information on this


----------

